
Overwatch Gameplay Architecture and Netcode – A Great Explanation of ECS - fritzy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3aieHjyNvw
======
goldenkey
Though everything works in practice, it seems like this ECS organization in
C++ is encumbered with all of these issues, some as simple as issues with new
entities occlusion with currently looping iterators. I admire what they did,
but it just seems so unpure and not pristine.

Is it just the nature of the area of development..gaming? Or is it just
because C++ is pretty much defacto for perf, and no large company is going to
rock the boat?

